# Alamayacaksin



## Tecomán

Hi everybody, could you help me please? One friend wrote this "Her seyimi ald in ama beni alamayacaksin hayraboluuuu" and I´d like to know the meaning. Thank you so much. If you can give me the answer in spanish, much better, but if you don´t, in english it´s okay. Thanks.


----------



## Rallino

you took everything from me, but you will never take me. 

hayrabolu  <-- I don't know what that means.


----------



## Tecomán

Hi Rallino, my friend told me Haryabolu is a village in Tekirdag, he is doing his militar service, but I asked him what is the meaning of that prhase, he said he miss to be free. But the meaning that you give me is different. I´m trying to understand.  Maybe you can explain me a little more. Thanks Rallino.


----------



## Rallino

Maybe because of the military service he broke up with his girlfriend, he's away from his friends, he misses the life he had before going to the military and so on. That's why he may have said that.


----------



## Tecomán

Yes, I think so, but the meaning is that right? "You took..."? right? Ok, I guess I understand more. Thank you so much rallino, you are very nice. My friend is turkish and sometimes he write me, but I don´t know nothing about turkish language, I´m from México. Can I write you sometimes? Thanks again Rallino.


----------



## Rallino

Sure Feel free


----------



## Tecomán

Hi Rallino! Do you receive my message? I don´t know if it arrived.


----------

